# Breakthrough V52



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

One of the reps at my local Duluxe store told me that the Breakthough was getting re-formulated again to add back some of the VOC's I believe. Is that what the V52 is? It now promotes it as a cabinet paint again. This is very interesting as this is also an exterior product. If this is true, has anyone used the new formula. Would this be good to brush and roll on exterior doors? Cabinets?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone? I need answers! Or is this still the same old stuff.? NEver used it personally, but I have access to it unlike alot of other products.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought there was only a v50 (high voc) and v51 (low VOC) never knew there's a v52 as well.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I thought there was only a v50 (high voc) and v51 (low VOC) never knew there's a v52 as well.


 On the website they are promoting it as new. A few months back I was speaking with the Rep from Dulux Paints and he was talking about this. I believe it's a cross between the V50 and the V51? I'm going to make a call today..Still haven't seen the Command on shelves here yet.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> On the website they are promoting it as new. A few months back I was speaking with the Rep from Dulux Paints and he was talking about this. I believe it's a cross between the V50 and the V51? I'm going to make a call today..Still haven't seen the Command on shelves here yet.


Oh that would be awesome if it were rated for cabinets like the v50 with just a little more open time. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Oh that would be awesome if it were rated for cabinets like the v50 with just a little more open time. Let us know what you find out.


So..ya, I called Dulux today, and sure enough word on the street is that the V52 is a totally re-formulated product from the others. Rated for cabinets, floors etc. Recoat in 1 hour. This is interesting. Will have to try some out. Hope it's not a unicorn!


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I used the V50 on a Front Door back in 17? 18? maybe,

It was for a very picky customer who drove me half insane,but I never heard from her again after the Front Door

Ive used it before over a problem paint on a dfferent front door and never heard from that customer again also

I used it prior to that on several cabinet projects until I heard from my KM Paint Rep that PPG was saying not to use for Cabinets as it didnt hold up to skin oil

I loved the stuff before that,for Cabinets.it dried so fast,almost like Laquer,but so pricey


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

V50 holds up just fine to hand oils. I've had it on my handrails for the last four years and there's no sign of it breaking down.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> I used the V50 on a Front Door back in 17? 18? maybe,
> 
> It was for a very picky customer who drove me half insane,but I never heard from her again after the Front Door
> 
> ...


 Your getting your products mixed up. The original v50 is the good stuff rated for cabinets. The v51 was the low voc stuff that was then NOT rated for cabs. The now new V52 is reformulated again to be a cabinet paint. Just to clarify.


----------



## bishopdave55 (Mar 16, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Your getting your products mixed up. The original v50 is the good stuff rated for cabinets. The v51 was the low voc stuff that was then NOT rated for cabs. The now new V52 is reformulated again to be a cabinet paint. Just to clarify.


This is correct. We released it about 2 months ago to fix the hand oil problem. So far good results


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

bishopdave55 said:


> This is correct. We released it about 2 months ago to fix the hand oil problem. So far good results


 So is that the only difference? I heard tale that the V51 was also lacking in Mar resistance..


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The v51 is also was easier to work with by hand and spray, v50 is very fickle and is very tricky to brush and roll.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm gonna get my hands on some of the v52 the week after next. I'll let ya'll know what I think of it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Whelp I just finished a my first cabinet job with the new v52 satin. The frames were brushed and rolled and the doors were spraying over a coat of bin.

I'd say that Breakthrough had a Breakthrough with the new v52. It was less watery than both the v50 and v51. Brushing and rolling was nice. If you've ever had the experience of working with the v50 you'd know how horrible it is to brush and roll. It dries fast but not so fast that it sets up and pulls like the v50. I rolled it with a 3/8 allpro microfiber mini roller and tipped it off with a corona Vegas brush. It layed down great, way better than both the v50 and 51. I'd say the hide was better too but still nothing to write home about.

Spraying it was a dream. I thinned 5% with water, shot it with a 308 tip through my graco ProFinish II on regular airless mode at around 1800psi. It dried flawless and it felt nicer than the v50 almost softer feeling, not that the paint felt soft like I'd leave finger prints it felt plenty hard more like a silky feel. After spraying them the first coat with a 3 hour dry time I stacked them and they didn't stick just like the v50.

Anyway, here's some pics I tried to get a good close up of the finish but it's hard to capture on a camera.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Whelp I just finished a my first cabinet job with the new v52 satin. The frames were brushed and rolled and the doors were spraying over a coat of bin.
> 
> I'd say that Breakthrough had a Breakthrough with the new v52. It was less watery than both the v50 and v51. Brushing and rolling was nice. If you've ever had the experience of working with the v50 you'd know how horrible it is to brush and roll. It dries fast but not so fast that it sets up and pulls like the v50. I rolled it with a 3/8 allpro microfiber mini roller and tipped it off with a corona Vegas brush. It layed down great, way better than both the v50 and 51. I'd say the hide was better too but still nothing to write home about.
> 
> ...


Looks great Ryan. Thanks for the info. Did you use distilled water or just plain tap water? How much working time would you say you had when brushing/rolling?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would have preferred distilled but I didn't realize I didn't have any so I used plain tap water. Open time for brushing and rolling I'd say around 10 mins which is a vast improvement over the v50 which is like 2.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not too worried, I've done plenty of that navel color in v50 Breakthrough without any issues. Sure it's a new formulation but I can't imagine it's all that much different seems like they just finally worked out the kinks.

I didn't know tritech came out with new fine finish tips. I've used them in the past any they're awesome, just wish I could source them locally.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic. Thanks for the update. And yes, very brave of you to brush and roll the frames considering how much surface area there is on that one. Looks amazing. So the hardness was there? Even with the dark navy? 3 hour recoat? How did you like it compared to the new "Command"?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a 306 it's hard enough finding a 308 around here. Never had the chance to work with a 1k or 2k like milesi or Renner, again I can't source them locally.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Technogod said:


> This 306 is something like a god sent when your spraying verticals.Pigment always an issue when you are spraying over 10 mils to a vertical panel with a 2 k pigmented.
> Almost like a hvlp orifice and fantastic.
> The problem is sourcing them locally.Did order from internet just for testing purposes.
> This door sprayed with 306 tip Graco 495pc . Over 10 mils of 2k Renner
> ...


Stop hijacking my thread.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Fantastic. Thanks for the update. And yes, very brave of you to brush and roll the frames considering how much surface area there is on that one. Looks amazing. So the hardness was there? Even with the dark navy? 3 hour recoat? How did you like it compared to the new "Command"?


Sorry I didn't see your reply. Hardness was definitely there even with the dark color and I like it better than the command. I did one cabinet set with the command and had some issues with fish eyeing over bin like you had. The island was done in the same color (sw navel) as the cabinets above and I can't remember what the rest was done in. I would say the navel with the command was a little softer feeling but not to the point where I'd be concerned with it holding up. I mean I sprayed them in the afternoon and was able to transport and install the following morning without any problems, same with the set above. 
I think the Breakthrough laid out nicer when sprayed and brushed and rolled. It also didn't block as well as the Breakthrough when stacked between coats.


----------

